
Show HN: Listen to HN on the go in a radio format - saucow
http://hackerwave.com
======
vogtb
This is terrific! I listened to it for about a half hour last night, and it
was far more useful than I thought! One of the articles I had read earlier in
the day, and your parser did a great job of using different voices for
different people quoted in the article, which made the article flow in a way
that's pretty close to real speech.

One of the articles, however, seemed to switch from voice to voice for no
discerning reason. It might have been a medium article, where authors are more
likely to stylize the text with bold, underline, italics, etc. That made it a
bit confusing and difficult to follow.

For me, listening to any spoken word requires a little mental effort. For
example, listening to an NPR podcast takes about 10%. Your app maybe took 20%.
That's within a margin that, if you're able to smooth out your speech
algorithms and tune the voice-choice algorithm, I could imagine this being as
easy to listen to as a podcast.

So, on the whole, the voice-choice algorithm needs a little work, but other
than that, I really like this!

------
0x54MUR41
Wow, thank you for creating this. I hope in the future the Android version
will be available.

------
Tajnymag
Wow, that's exactly what I was searching for two weeks ago. Android version
would be nice too.

------
nathancahill
Once we achieve This American Life style producing, we're golden.

------
blairanderson
stuff like this is pretty rad.

Always wanting to convert articles instantaneously into podcasts because they
make a commute easier.

Curious about copyright but ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
bbcbasic
And how would it pronounce ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯?

~~~
zeeZ
macron backslash low line left parenthesis tsu right parenthesis low line
slash macron

~~~
aplc0r
wow even though I know katakana, I never put it together that the shruggie
used tsu. I'm gonna start using the shi version ¯\\_(シ)_/¯

